# Sansa View with Mac?



## pericoripiao (Jul 6, 2008)

I used to have a PC, and my Sansa View worked great with Windows Media. I liked how I could use the View as a flash device to move music from one computer to another. But now that I just got a Mac, I can't figure out how to put all the music stored on the View onto the Mac computer. I don't expect to be able to continue to use the View to sync with the Mac; I just want to know how I can dump all the music files onto the Mac.

What happens when I plug the View into the Mac is that it pops up on the Desktop and in the Finder, and it shows files within it. But the files aren't music files. Among others, it has a folder called "MUSIC," but in it is only album art. 

I have already tried changing the USB mode, which is not very obvious on the View because it doesn't actually have a USB Mode Setting... you have to put it it on HOLD and hold down the << button until the screen flashes. This did not help or change anything.

I would be grateful for any advice!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

According to their website, putting music in the music folder will allow you to play music on this device. Are you sure that there is still music on this device? I can't find any information about this device and Macs, not even info saying that they can not work together, very poor support on Creative's part. At least they could say not Mac compatible. If it were me, I'd download something like TinkerTool, Onix, or Cocktail and use it to show all hidden files and then poke around on the device to see what files are on it. But that also may not be any help, as they may do it like iPods do, and rename files to complex number/letter strings and put them in random folders.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Sansa clearly states the sys requirements

Minimum System Requirements on their site - i did not see mac os anything anywhere

Windows XP, Vista 
Windows Media Player 10+ 
Intel Pentium class PC or higher
CD-ROM drive
USB 2.0 port required for hi-speed transfer

versiontracker.com is a good site for "make it work on a mac" software... if tinkertool does not work odds are the sansa is formatted for windows and the mac cannot reconize it so you can get to the mp3s... what u can do is copy the mp3 files to a folder on your friends pc and transfer them to your mac. you can trasfer with transferbigfiles.com or flash drive... what mac do you have intel PPC?


----------



## pericoripiao (Jul 6, 2008)

Sinclair_tm, I haven't downloaded those yet, but from what you said about the long strings of letters/number sequences for storing files, I think the hidden files may already be visible, because when I was looking through what WAS shown, I saw those. So maybe my best bet is using a flashdrive on a PC to transfer the files like Macthrough said. Macthorough, it says the processor is 2.4 GHz Intel core 2 Duo.


----------



## pericoripiao (Jul 6, 2008)

So I used the PC to put the files onto a flashdrive, and when I connected the flashdrive to the Mac, they all showed up fine in the Finder. But when I added ALL of these files at once into the iTunes library, only some of them were added... which is when I realized that it only added the files that were in mp3 format. Some of my music had been in mp3 and some in wma, and evidently it didn't recognize the wma. I tried to "import" a random wma file to see if this would prompt it to convert the file, but nothing happened. How do I get it to convert these files? Do I have to convert them on the PC first?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, they have to be converted on the PC first. The Windows version of iTunes will convert unprotected WMA files, but the Mac version will not. If you want to do it all on the Mac, you will need to buy the full version of Flip4Mac, which will read and convert Windows Media files.


----------

